# some advice ?



## billytemple (Sep 13, 2008)

okay so im only 17 been playing for aorund 4 or 5 years now and just recently getting into music theory and scales and everything, i think i have the pentatonic scales down i was thinking of looking at modal scales next, should i or should i try something else first


----------



## billytemple (Sep 13, 2008)

Paul said:


> What does your guitar teacher suggest?
> 
> What kind of music do you play, what kind of music do you wish you could play?
> 
> ...


1.i do not have a guitar teacher im self taught from google hah

2.as alot kids my age i like to play any kind of metal, also i like playing blues and have currently starting to practice improvisation with backing tracks

3. well i found the pentatonic scales kind of limited when it came to improvising and such, so i thought the modes would be good to learn. and as far as chords and stuff go i dont know a whole lot about how they work together. i was also thinking of learning about the circle of fifths too


----------



## billytemple (Sep 13, 2008)

alright ill look into a teacher then thanks alot


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

Im sort of in the same boat. I don't mean to piggyback on your thread but I've been at a crossroad and can't deside were to turn as what to learn next.

I am so tired of the pentatonic and blues pentatonic scales. I need something more.

Right now I'm searching for my next scale to lead over tunes that works as well as the pentatonic but in a different genra or different sound. 

Is there such thing as a bluegrass lead scale?
or a Hendrix scale?
or a blues scale that leads farther than just the limiting pentatonic sound?

I donno I just feel I'm looking for more flexability other that same old pentatonic (I need more notes) 

OR.. (just a thought) I'm tired of the old 12 bar blues pattern? I play 12 bar blues alot with a loop pedal and need some new patterns other than I IV V. 

Its been awhile since I've been on the forum and needed some new direction I guess.


----------



## ice9 (Oct 14, 2008)

Check out www.guitarchops101.com


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> 1. Get a teacher. There is a lot of quality music in St. John's, and it's only 15 minutes away. You will learn more, better and quicker with a competent teacher. Education does not stifle creativity. Ignorance does.
> 
> 2. A lot of metal and blues players have made a career out of the minor pentatonic scale. There is no shame in that.
> 
> ...


If you don't want to take lessons (for whatever reason) try playing some jazz chords and progressions. It has some "links" to blues. Even if you are not really into "jazz", it will expand your skills and knowledge. 

Get ready though, jazz is not easy to play and it will tie your fingers into knots (along with your brain...unless you have a good foundation in theory). 

Just something to consider.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> 2. A lot of metal and blues players have made a career out of the minor pentatonic scale. There is no shame in that.


While I never made a career out of guitar playing--I sure have made a career of sorts with the minor pentatonic scale. I throw in some variations--both from "borrowing" other musician's licks and altering them and from just fooling around.

I've never gotten tired of playing or listening to it.

Of course I understand those who play other stuff--and I like to listen to them as well.

I can play other scales/modes too--but I just prefer pentatonic scales...

So I'll wrap this up with support of another quote-with added emphasis.


Paul said:


> 1. Get a teacher. There is a lot of quality music in St. John's, and it's only 15 minutes away. You will learn more, better and quicker with a competent teacher. *Education does not stifle creativity. Ignorance does.*


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I agree - Pentatonic is FULL value - it's easy to learn - easy to play up and down the neck and "fits" playing over most rock / blues songs....I think you could spend an entire lifetime playing variations of riffs using only the notes in the pentatonic and have it sound new and fresh all the time.

I too lack some fundamental understanding of the relationship of playing leads within a scale over certain chord progressions...sometimes the Pentatonic doesn't quite sound right ....but sometimes, flipping to the full minor scale fits really well...sometimes neither major, minor nor pentatonic sounds right....sometimes I try to play the scale matching the chord being played at the time, and changing scales when the chord changes...sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.......this is highlighting a fundamental lack of theory to know how to apply the right sound at the right time.....I personally found playing in a band setting with others the best way to get better and learn new stuff........but I'm an old guy - so I don't care - I'm just playin the blues cause it makes me happy

so....get a teacher for that theory stuff...and technique - I found the best use of a guitar teacher is for developing technique...it'll make you a more well rounded player......but - don't abandon the scales you know - experiment - play along to a wider variety of music genres - you'll find new and interesting ways to make the same thing fresh......I would be surprised if BB King used much more than the pentatonic in his entire career for his lead playing....listen to Slash from G&R.....same thing....these types of players have developed a certain sound spawned more from style / technique than application of complex theory.


----------

